# Teufel Concept R Subwoofer Raparatur und Einblicke



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2009)

Aloha,

da ich ein Verfechter von Lautsprechern aus dem Hause Teufel bin, besitze ich mittlerweile zwei Systeme hier im Haushalt. Eines am Rechner und das andere im Wohnzimmer.

Mit der 15-jährigen Garantie auf Lautsprechern und 2-jährigen auf Endstufen/Elektronik kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen. Denkste!

*Vorab möchte ich sagen, dass jegliche Veränderung/Modifizierung etc. nicht im Sinne des Herstellers ist und auf eigene Gefahr geschieht. Weder der Hersteller noch ich hafte für eventuell daraus resultierende Schäden; sei es für Gegenstände oder Lebewesen. Seid euch also genau bewusst, was ihr macht.*

Meine Frau ging vorgestern die Treppe zum Wohnzimmer hoch und vernahm ein starkes Knistern samt stark verschmortem Geruch. Ich noch halb im Auto in der Einfahrt, vernahm ich ihren panischen Schrei und rannte wie ein gestochenes Schwein die Treppen hoch, zog ohne zu zögern alle Stecker und lokalisierte erstmal den Geruch. Es war der geliebte Subwoofer meines Concept R-Systems. Keine 3 Jahre ist er alt und dann so etwas...

Die Garantie ist so gut wie abgelaufen, also nahm ich die Füße in die Hände und öffnete die Hinterseite des Subwoofers behutsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes stach mir ins Auge, dass mit Wärmeleitpaste mal gar nicht gegeizt wurde. Das war aber nicht mein primäres Problem. Ich schnüffelte und versuchte das Problem mit meinem Riecher wahrzunehmen. Es fiel mir verdammt schwer, weil dieser Geruch - einmal eingeatmet - nur sehr unfreiwillig wieder die Geruchsknospen frei gibt. Alle Schrauben hinten gelöst, liefert sich folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest konnte ich ausschließen, dass der mächtige Ringtrafo oder gar die Platine, die sich mir mit der Rückseite zeigt, den Geruch von sich gibt. Verdächtigt wurde die Platine mit den zwei (schwarzen) Kondensatoren, die mit Kabelbinder befestigt worden sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das noch zur oben genannten Thematik mit der Wärmeleitpaste. Wir sind ja nicht zimperlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zack! Da ist doch...natürlich...zwischen den Kondensatoren und den vier Dioden befinden sich (eigentlich) zwei orangefarbene Kondensatoren. Einen davon hat's augenscheinlich ins Jenseits befördert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Zum Glück nur ein Kondensator", dachte ich mir. Außerdem war es vom Vorteil, dass der Kondensator daneben noch eine Kennnummer hatte, mit der ich mich nach Conrad machte. Das war wohlgemerkt am gestrigen Samstag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aufschrift im Parkhaus bei Conrad "Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie bei uns nichts finden liegt bei 1:80.000" stimmte mich glücklich. An der Theke für Bauteile wurde ich aber stark enttäuscht. Diesen Kondensator verwende man vorwiegend für alte Röhrenfernseher etc. und fände in einer "normalen" Elektronik kaum Verwendung. Ich hatte auf einen Gutschein gehofft, wurde aber dann mit leeren Händen nach Hause geschickt.

Zuhause rief ich dann die Hotline von Conrad an, um zu erfragen, ob es diesen Kondensator in der Filiale in Düsseldorf gäbe. Mir wurde warm ums Herz, als mir die Dame auf der anderen Seite sagte "Dort sind noch 40 Stück auf Lager". Ich mich ins Auto gesetzt und flott nach Düsseldorf knapp 45 Kilometer gedüst.

Dort angekommen machte sich der ältere Herr an der Bauteilen-Theke lustig über die Filiale in Essen, weil diese einen größeren Bestand hätten. Er ging mit meinen Angaben in den Raum mit den vielen Schränken, kam aber kopfschüttelnd wieder zu mir. "Ne, die haben wir nicht, die Kapazität des gesuchten Kondensators ist zu groß". Ich hätte schreien können.

"Aber wissen sie was?", sprach der Mann. "Schalten sie doch einfach zwei Kondensatoren parallel. Dann kann ich ihnen welche aus unserem Sortiment mitgeben.". "Aber sicher doch!", dachte ich mir. Wieso ich darauf nicht direkt gekommen bin. Ich mir direkt sechs Stück einpacken lassen und nach Hause geflitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So soll die Paralellschaltung der Keramikkondensatoren dann aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste also den alten, zerschossenen Kondensator zuerst herauslöten. Dazu musste ich aber als erstes die Platine demontieren. Dazu gehörte auch das Lösen der Schrauben der mächtigen Hochleistungstransistoren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Schrauben der Platine gelöst und den Stecker vom Trafo abgezogen. Alle anderen Steckverbindung sind entweder gelötet oder aggressiv zusammengeklebt. Es soll sich beim Bass ja auch keine Steckverbindung lösen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept R Subwoofer hinüber*

Gute Idee von dir, sowas mal Online zu stellen 

Aber die Platine... also billiger gehts echt nicht. Das sagt mir schon alles von Teufel, Gott sie Dank hab ich kein System von denen (mehr). Alles krumm und schief...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept R Subwoofer hinüber*

Weiter im Gefecht.

Beim Abziehen der Platine kam mir eine unscheinbar wirkende Folie entgegen. Zuerst dachte ich "Moment, muss die denn nicht ab, damit die Wärme von den Transistoren abgeleitet werden kann?". Beim nächsten Schritt kam mir aber die Sicherheit in den Sinn. Wenn die Transistoren direkten Kontakt mit den Kühllamellen auf der Rückseite des Subwoofers hätten, wäre das im Fehlerfall nicht so vorteilhaft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Platine auf den Kopf gedreht und mit Vorsicht die Stelle, wo der kaputte Kondensator sitzt, erwischen. Ist nicht einfach, bei so vielen Lötstellen. Das schwarze "Etwas" ist eine Art Staubsauger für flüssiges Lötzinn, damit es nicht direkt sonst wo hinläuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich beide Punkte erhitzte, fiel der kaputte Kollege von alleine heraus. Die Platine auf der Vorderseite ja stark mitgenommen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also reinigte ich die Stelle mit einem Wattestäbchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufwand hat sich angesichts des Drecks gelohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die beiden neuen Kondensatoren eingeführt, schauen die Beine hinten raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegebenermaßen: Es sieht nicht so schön aus, als hätte es eine Maschine gemacht, aber die Verbindung und Festigkeit bestehen; das ist wohl das Wichtigste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folglich, nachdem die alte Wärmeleitpaste mit Spiritus entfernt wurde, neue Paste auf die Transistoren aufgetragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll reichen, damit die hartarbeitenden Kollegen einen Kühlen Kopf bewahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig sieht die Platine wie folgt aus. Die Komponenten noch etwas auseinander gebogen, damit niemand mit dem Nachbarn direkten Kontakt hat, habe ich zum Schluss die Elektronik wieder hinten in den Subwoofer geschoben und alle Schrauben dort hingesetzt, wo sie vorher saßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Moment der Wahrheit kam. Ich stecke den Stecker in die Steckdose und schaltete den Netzschalter ein. Siehe da, die rote LED leuchtet schon mal.

Anschließend warf ich die PS3 samt Wipeout HD an, was ja durchweg  einen bombastischen Sound sorgen soll. Tatsächlich, der Subwoofer verrichtet seine Dienste wieder wie am ersten Tag! Was hätte bloß die Reparatur gekostet? Auch 66 Cent? 

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Immer her mit Kritik, Lob oder Anregungen


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

Geht das denn noch wieter? Ist interessant was Teufel da für nen Murks baut .


Edit: Ah, immer diese Ungedult .

Haste gut gemacht. Solltest nur noch dazuschreiben das das nachmachen auf eigene Gefahr ist und das jeglicher Versicherungsanspruch erlischt.


----------



## Fabian (6. September 2009)

Sehr interessant,danke
Nun weiß ich auch an wen ich mich wenden muss wenn meiner durchschmort


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist interessant was Teufel da für nen Murks baut .



Genau das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Geht das denn noch wieter? Ist interessant was Teufel da für nen Murks baut .
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah, immer diese Ungedult .
> ...



Habe den nötigen Text im ersten Beitrag hinzugefügt. Sollte nicht in den Hintergrund geraten, da Arbeiten an solchen Geräten nicht ohne sind.

Die Frage mit dem "Murks" habe ich mir anfänglich auch gestellt. Wiederum bin ich den Jungs von Teufel aber sehr dankbar, dass das Platinenlayout überaus übersichtlich gestaltet wurde, demzufolge die einzelnen Bauteile sehr gut zu erreichen waren und auch mit großzügigem Platz auf die Platine angebracht wurden.

Wäre dies nicht der Fall gewesen, hätte ich mir die ganze Sache noch zweimal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Wenn ihr Probleme mit eurem Teufel-System habt und auch keinen Garantieanspruch mehr erheben könnt, ist es immer hilfreich, wenn ihr den Subwoofer/Lautsprecher (mit gezogenem Stecker!) vorsichtig aufschraubt, hilfreiche Fotos macht und sie in Foren einstellt, damit sich andere das Dilemma ansehen und euch vielleicht hilfreich unter die Arme greifen können


----------



## Bucklew (7. September 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept R Subwoofer hinüber*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Was hätte bloß die Reparatur gekostet? Auch 66 Cent?


Hast die Fahrtkosten vergessen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. September 2009)

Tatsächlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich durch halb NRW gefahren bin. Irgendwie war die Düsseldorfer Luft etwas anders, dass auch dort die Leute im Conrad etwas "kreativer" erschienen, ohne jetzt jemandem auf den Slips treten zu wollen  Zweifelsohne hatten die Herrschaften in Essen meine gesuchten Kondensatoren; aber nur bis 50 Volt Spannungsfestigkeit.

Heißt übersetzt: Diesen Kondensatoren eingebaut, den Subwoofer einmal kurz eingeschaltet, brutzel, brutzel...


----------



## exa (30. September 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn hier viele von Murks reden, der so "einfach" aufgebaut ist...

ich denke das liegt an der Geschichte von Teufel, die haben schließlich mal nur Selbstbauboxen im Angebot gehabt, ist doch toll, wenn man auch als Hobbyelektroniker die Systeme noch anfassen kann, und dennoch gut klingen bzw in vielen Tests sehr gut abschneiden....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> [...] doch toll, wenn man auch als Hobbyelektroniker die Systeme noch anfassen kann, und dennoch gut klingen bzw in vielen Tests sehr gut abschneiden....



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Es hätte weitaus schlimmer kommen können. Eine zweite, viel komplexere Platine befindet sich im Subwoofer in Nähe der hinteren Schiebe- und Drehregler. Wäre dort etwas passiert, die Reparatur wäre um einiges schlimmer ausgefallen.


----------



## 4clocker (30. September 2009)

Coole Sache mit der self-made-reperatur, da hätte sich nicht jeder ran getraut


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2009)

Schöne sache
das das so cshnell und billig geht und dann noch läuft hätte ioch nicht gedacht


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke für das Lob.

Ich möchte die Reparatur nicht schön reden oder gar behaupten, es sei ebenso einfach wie Kaffee kochen. Das Glück im Unglück war einfach, dass ein Kondensator die Arbeit verweigerte und nicht noch andere damit in den Elektrotod gezogen hat.

Lehrreich aber, dass dieser Kondensator der sonderbaren Sorte angehört und auch nicht bei Conrad im Angebot aufgelistet ist.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (9. Oktober 2009)

Da werde ich im Ernstfall wohl dann auch mal in den Teufel schauen.


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht wär in solchen fällen reichelt die bessere adresse???


----------



## faibel (10. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Geht das denn noch wieter? Ist interessant was Teufel da für nen Murks baut .



Murks ? Wo siehst du da Murks ?
Das ist ein 0-8-15 Bauteil das auch Mal kaputt gehen kann und das ist leider völlig normal. Das kann dir selbst mit einer 5k€ Endstufe passieren ... die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

Dennoch sieht das Teufel-Board arg nach China aus...


----------



## rebel4life (10. Oktober 2009)

Die "Folie" ist eine Glimmerscheibe. Diese leitet Wärme und isoliert, sprich du solltest diese drinnenlassen bzw. aufpassen, die sind rel. zerbrechlich.

Das ist ein einfacher Keramikkondensator. Dient wahrscheinlich der Entstörung bzw. Ausfilterung von Brummspannungen.

Billig ist relativ. Die Platinen sind aber schlampig bestückt, das stimmt, Transistoren sind auf unterschiedlicher Höhe eingebaut, das würde z.B. in der Gesellenprüfung ordentlich Abzug bedeuten.

So kompliziert ist die andere Platine auch nicht. Mit dem Service Manual, nem Oszi und nem Funktionsgenerator findet man da schnell die Fehler, jedoch stellt sich immer die Frage, ob sich das noch lohnt.


----------



## JochenImi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Teufel Concept R Subwoofer hinüber*

Hallo Wannseesprinter,

ich bin froh das ich diese Seite gefunden habe.

Ich habe auch einen gebrauchten Teufel M 900 SW, der genau den gleichen Fehler hat mit dem Elko.
Habe auch die beiden Endstufentransistoren gewechselt, weil ich da von ausgegangen bin, dass bei mir auch die Transistoren defekt sind. 
Bei mir sind es die beiden Endstufen Transistoren 2SC5200 & 2SA1943 
Leider habe ich vergessen beim auslöten der defekten, diese zu 
kennzeichnen, auf der Netzteilplatine SB 806-8b oder 806-8C sind diese mit 
Q 803 
und 
Q 811 gekennzeichnet 

Kann mir da jemand helfen, die Transistor Bezeichnung von Q 811 
zu finden, dann ergibt sich Q 803 von selbst. 


Danke 

JochenImi


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teufel Concept R Subwoofer hinüber*

Ups, mittlerweile sind ja alle Bilder hier verschwunden. Ist ja auch schon ein oller Beitrag. 

Wie dem auch sei, hallo Jochen! Was meinst du genau? Fällt mir gerade etwas schwer, die zu folgen. Sorry. Ist dir mit einer Nahaufnahme eines bestimmten Bereiches der Netzteilplatine geholfen?

Grüße aus Bottrop
Wannseesprinter

Update: Habe die ursprünglichen Bilder mal aus der Mottekiste gekramt und wieder angehängt.


----------

